# Evic VT: Ticking time bomb ?



## BuzzGlo (11/9/15)

So my evic is about 2 months old, and today it started ticking. I recall reading this somewhere.

Has anyone else had this or know why this happens. Is it dangerous? This is my only apv use it all day every day.


----------



## SAVapeGear (11/9/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> So my evic is about 2 months old, and today it started ticking. I recall reading this somewhere.
> 
> Has anyone else had this or know why this happens. Is it dangerous? This is my only apv use it all day every day.


I think they all do it.When you fire it,it start making that ticking noise.If you leave it for a while it goes away.

Must be the way it operates.

Don't think it is any reason for concern.

Did you only notice it now?


----------



## method1 (11/9/15)

I've had this happen on isticks, my ipv3li etc. reckon it's part of the deal


----------



## BuzzGlo (11/9/15)

I have never heard this ticking before... I recall checking the first time I read about it. Seemed to be very loud this time. I was watching a movie and a building test fired and then it was suddenly loud enough to over power the 5.1 sound I have running my pc. . . 

meah Glad to hear its nothing hoping the evic would last at least a year.


----------



## zadiac (12/9/15)

I'm sorry, but I do not think that is normal. You should email the manufacturer and find out. Especially if it's never done it before and then suddenly starts doing it. That tells me that something's up.


----------



## JW Flynn (12/9/15)

definitely not normal, just checked mine, mod against ear and fired it, nothing, no ticking... mine is completely silent... I know some people have heard theirs making a beeping sound.. that is kinda normal with pwm when the mod is stepping down voltage.... but no ticking....


----------



## BumbleBee (12/9/15)

Mine buzzes and ticks but it's only noticeable when held up to my ear.


----------



## Silver (13/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Mine buzzes and ticks but it's only noticeable when held up to my ear.



Yours would buzz @BumbleBee - and its yellow

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nilton (13/9/15)

Mine buzzes if held to my ear....

Manual also says the ticking is normal in TC mode as it tries to calculate the temperature or something but youmcan only hear it if you hold it to your ear.

If that thing is sitting on the table ticking, and you can hear it then I'd be concerned...


----------



## kelly22 (13/9/15)

Just be lucky it ticks n didnt turn off permanently like mine!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzGlo (13/9/15)

kelly22 said:


> Just be lucky it ticks n didnt turn off permanently like mine!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



yet ... hasnt turned off permanently yet. since reading your post i've had two scares when It just shut off for no reason.


----------



## kelly22 (13/9/15)

Ag i think mine was jus a bad one i hope you are not as unlucky

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

